# 3D Hedgehog Sticker!



## allears.fan (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey!

Today i was at Target and wanted to tell you my finding. 
I am a huge sticker collector since i use them in my letters to my pen pals. 
i was over at the card section at Target and came across a packet of
"Stickety-Doo-Dah" stickers of animals enjoying a day at the beach!

in it includes: bird, fish, sea horse, a few gerbils, mice, crabs.... and a
hedgehog (playing in a water tube!)
Sooo cute. So i just HAD to get this.  
(sorry no pic...yet)


----------



## DeniseLynette (Aug 12, 2010)

You gotta get a pic, I wanna see 
But great find! Ive noticed alot more Hedgie stuff around latley, espically in kids toys!


----------

